# Second Round Predictions Thread



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Pretty self explanatory. I'm on my way out the door right now, so I'll post mine some time in the near future.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Anything could happen, but I'm thinking the best chance is for Denver in 6. Dirk would need to really go off against Denver for Dallas to take the series...but he did do so pretty consistently throughout the season. I'd like to think that Denver's core rotation of bigs - Nene, Martin and Andersen - has the size, length and defensive skill to really bother him, and they don't really need to worry about any of Dallas' other bigs. Still, a special scorer who heats up is pretty hard to stop. 

On the other hand, if any two out of Anthony, Smith and Billups heat up in the same game, I suspect that's too much for Dallas to counter. Josh Howard, if he's on his game, can do a better job on Carmelo than anyone the Hornets could trot out, but he's not going to shut him down if Anthony is really feeling it. 

It would be huge for Denver if Nene could emerge as a factor on offense. Dampier can be a strong and effective defender inside, but we all know he tends not to show up every night. If Nene can average 15-17 ppg in this series, that would be tough edge for Dallas to counter.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Denver in 5.. 

Bulls is out, now I'm cheering for Nuggets.


----------

